# Cheap Furniture Removals



## JayJay (Jul 18, 2008)

Hi, 

Ive just signed for my new apartment and bought an un-used 3 piece suite off a friend of mine. 

I'm wondering if anyone has the telephone number of a cheap removal van which would take a 3 piece suite from Arabian Ranches to Old Town, Burj Dubai?

Cheers for the help

Jay


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

You're as better off going to where the pick up trucks hang around, usually industrial areas and down form Chelsea hotel in Bur Dubai, then negotiate a price with the afghani driver and him and all his mates will follow you. Don't pay more that 150Dhs, It all adds to the fun of living here...


----------

